# Bud Light King Mackerel, with A Salt Weapon



## Sniper'sGirl (Jun 22, 2012)

We enter in the rodeo and headed out Saturday with muderous intentions. A crew of 5 and a determined captain, ready to slay the day away. The weather was beautiful with complementary seas. We trolled several prospective areas with no results. Decided to drift and try the bottom fishing. 2 scamps, 1 football sized mingo, and a king later we felt our luck was changing. Then came the all out assualt on the boat and the crew. One bowed rod and broken line over and over. Next came a broken rod on the port side and a broken rod on the starboard side. Worn out and tail between our legs we made our way back to the docks.

Day 2 of the tournament, all awoke with revenge in our blood. Now down to a 4 person crew and a hell bent captain we hit the waters again. Live bait on board we cleared the pass and headed out to redeem our boat's name, "A Salt Weapon". We arrived at the battle grounds. Anchored up and dug in for all out war. Lures on top, free lines out back, and chum in the water.
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ, Fish on, ZZZZZZZZZZZZZ Fish on port side too. And it didn't stop, anglers, rotating to gaffers, gaffers pulling rods, Kids screaming and cheering, and a deck covered in blood and toothy missiles. And it didn't stop there. We were under attack for hours. Leaving with 8 Kings.
Now time to hammer down and weigh the fish. Once we cleared Bob Sikes bridge we radioed in and motored up to the dock. Crew at the dock was ready for the assist. Fish and angler's unloaded, and off to the scales. After official weights, son's king 10.12lbs 10 & under category, daughter's king 13.27lbs 11-16 year olds, and mommy's mingo 2.65lbs.
Offcially Son 1st place King
Daughter 3rd place King
Mommy 2nd place Mingo
Thanks to an amazing captain for putting us on the fish!!!! He kept the boat running smoothly with all the histeria of our fishing frenzie. With out our captain we would have been wishing we were fishing.


----------



## Sniper'sGirl (Jun 22, 2012)

Pictures


----------



## Sniper'sGirl (Jun 22, 2012)

More pictures to come


----------



## Sniper'sGirl (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Two very Awesome kids!!!! Congrats to Parker and Libby!! Tell them I said hello and I miss them. :thumbup:


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*Fish*

I was standing behind sign ,the younge man was doing good on holding big fish up for photo was not going to drop it,both had nice fish Maxfold


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Great job! Another day of killing, way to keep up the good name!


----------



## Sniper'sGirl (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks Tim! I told the kids and they said thank you too. I would love to get in on one of your hog hunts.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Congrats !!!!

Awesome Pics and report! Those smiles says it all!!!!!:thumbup:

Jimmy


----------



## Sniper'sGirl (Jun 22, 2012)

And now the prizes:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck yeah!!!! Awesome.....when ya'll posted needing another crew member I almost jumped on it, but I promised to take my kids out on the maiden voyage of my sled.....I didn't want to go anywhere near that pass cause I figured the traffic would be horrible. 

Glad them kids got some good stuff, ohhhh an momma too!!!!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good job Capt. and crew! Congratulations to all...


----------

